# uk spouse visa financial requirement help



## mr_lg (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys,i am currently living with my Australian partner in the uk wales,we are getting married in November and little unsure when we can apply for her spouse visa.
I was earning under the 18600 required working my main job full time who i started for in nov 2012,i also have a second casual weekend security job who i started for in may 2013.I was given a rise by my main job and now earn over the 18600 combinding the 2 jobs before tax.

Any help would be great as the info on the Home office site is so hard too understand

Leon and cass


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

What visa is your partner on right now?


----------



## mr_lg (Jul 31, 2013)

Shes on tier 5 work visa
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To meet the financial requirement under Category A, you need to be in a job for six months earning the annual salary at least equal to £18,600. If you work for more than one employer, you need to apply under Cat B in which you have earned £18,600 in total during the past 12 months (from multiple jobs where needed) and you are currently in a job or jobs earning the minimum. So you can only apply under Cat B, and on the date of application, you need to have earned £18,600 in the previous 12 months and you are on course to earn as much. So this will determine when you can apply.


----------



## mr_lg (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for that mate . really appreciated


----------



## mr_lg (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry last question. Do I have to be in both jobs for 12 months before applying? 

Really am grateful for the help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. For your previous income, you can apply at a point when you have earned £18,600 in total from both jobs, which may be less than 12 months.


----------



## mr_lg (Jul 31, 2013)

We got payslips everywhere here.sorry to ask is the requirements before tax or after

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gross or before tax and other deductions like national insurance.


----------



## manuel123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi joppa,
would like to ask you regarding my financial requirement.
my sponsor is on the same employer for almost 2 years now. 
& november last year ,her net pay was increased to 400 pounds a week for a total of 1600 net pay a month & it reflects on her bank statements . & recently we applied for the spouse visa covering 6 recent months,(february to july 2013) but the problem is.. on the month of May she's on a vacation for 2 weeks & so we cant provide payslip for that periods concern.,and on the bank statement for the month of May she got 1200 pounds only,(1600 supposedly), & on the following month( June) in here bank statement income shows 2,000 pounds.
My question is, will it create a confusion to ECO & maybe the reason for a refusal..
Thanks..


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

manuel123 said:


> Hi joppa,
> would like to ask you regarding my financial requirement.
> my sponsor is on the same employer for almost 2 years now.
> & november last year ,her net pay was increased to 400 pounds a week for a total of 1600 net pay a month & it reflects on her bank statements . & recently we applied for the spouse visa covering 6 recent months,(february to july 2013) but the problem is.. on the month of May she's on a vacation for 2 weeks & so we cant provide payslip for that periods concern.,and on the bank statement for the month of May she got 1200 pounds only,(1600 supposedly), & on the following month( June) in here bank statement income shows 2,000 pounds.
> ...


If your partner's gross pay is £1550 or more for each month then you should be ok. It's the gross pay that matters and that they have the statements to show that you received the net pay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the sort of grey area not fully covered by the rules or guidance. It can be acceptable under Cat A if the June pay included deferred payment from May (with written confirmation from employer), but under the strict interpretation of the rules, it may still fail.
Safest thing to do is to apply under Cat B if the total earnings from the previous 12 months comes to £18,600, or wait until the May pay slip drops out of equation (i.e. applying in late December/early January).


----------



## Mainachi (Aug 8, 2013)

*Switching from a student visa to a spouse visa.*

Hi everyone, please I need some advice as I am really confused on what to do. I am a third year Economics student under a scholarship scheme. I am a foreigner and have been with partner for 2years before she fell pregnant with our unborn baby who is 6months old. I earn £900 pounds every month off my scholarship scheme and my sponsorship ends next month(september). My part who I meet at university is pregnant and cannot get a job, I have on my own been searching for jobs so as to meet the financial requirement of 18600 set by the home office. This has proved quite difficult as I have a restricted working permit of 21hours per week on my visa and consequently employer find it difficult to employ me as I haven't got enough hours to work legally in the UK. I wish to ask what could be my fate in this situation as it will be heart breaking if I get sent back home leaving my wife, stepdaughter and my Unborn son here on their own.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

My wife has been refused a settlement visa on the grounds that I do not meet the financial requirement. Although I earnt in excess £18600 in the 12 months prior to applying, I did, however, have three months unpaid leave. This unpaid leave was within the 6 months prior our application. 
Am I right in thinking that the assessment is made on the lowest monthly income multiplied by 12 months to give an average. Also, as I work in sales, I was on a basic of £10,000 + commission. My commission takes me over the required threshold (as shown in my P60s for 2011 & 2012) but do they take my commission into account when making the decsion.
We are appealing, but have been advised that we will not be succesful due to the unpaid leave. Please advise.
If we make a new application, would I need to apply via category B as I started a new job in May. My basic is £15000 + commision. My previous 6 months payslips have all been in excess of the £1550 gross & my previous 12 months exceed the £18600 threshold. However, the unpaid month (October 2012) falls within this 12 months. Sorry it's so long winded, but needed some guidance please.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you should re-apply as you were correctly turned down.
What you should do is to apply under Cat A when you've been in the new job for 6 months. Cat B is possible, provided on the date of application, your total income during the previous 12 months from former and current jobs comes to at least £18,600.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Just wanted to clarify one point please. If we reapply under cat B, would I be penalised for the unpaid month. 
Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as long as you have actually earned £18,600 or more in the previous 12 months, and you are currently in a job or jobs that pay as much.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again. As we are making a new application, can I use the original house inspection letter from the council, which was done & dated 1 February 2013, if I make the application in September. 
Also, as I do everything online, can I download my bills & bank statement with my account numbers & name & address on them & use these. The reason I ask is because on my original application, the UKBA didn't refuse these bills.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Re-use inspection report.
You should get online statement stamped or get an authenticating letter, as your next ECO may not allow it without.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

Me and my girl friend going to get married in UK in 3 weeks. I have got disability and at the moment student and not able to work at the moment, but she has got more than 63000£ cash savings in her account in her Bank account in Iran and she is able to support herself in Uk. I would like to ask you can we show her cash saving as a financial requirement to the UKBA?? 

We already asked many solicitors and they said that would be ok, but I just wanted to make
sure?? I so appreciate it if you can help and advice me please.

Best regards,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A-UK said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Me and my girl friend going to get married in UK in 3 weeks. I have got disability and at the moment student and not able to work at the moment, but she has got more than 63000£ cash savings in her account in her Bank account in Iran and she is able to support herself in Uk. I would like to ask you can we show her cash saving as a financial requirement to the UKBA??
> 
> ...


You've got a solicitor so you should rely on their guidance. 

Here is a link to the options for how to meet the financial requirement so you can determine for yourself:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

To nyclon

Many thanks for your message but we do not have solicitor!! we just asked some of them by phone and we can not rely on their answers. I have already checked that link which you have sent but still I have doubt about that.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A-UK said:


> To nyclon
> 
> Many thanks for your message but we do not have solicitor!! we just asked some of them by phone and we can not rely on their answers. I have already checked that link which you have sent but still I have doubt about that.


It's a UKBA document. If you doubt it then nothing is going to convince you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided all the rest of her application being in order - i.e. accommodation and genuine relationship etc, then all she needs to do is to supply the last 6-month worth of bank statement showing the money has been sitting in a non-notice cash account, with the balance not dropping the equivalent of £62,500. The money can be in Rial (IRR), but they will use Oanda closing sterling spot rate for the date of application to convert to sterling. Anything not in English, including the statement, must be professionally translated. Complete Appendix 2 about how you are meeting the financial requirement through savings by completing (only) the relevant parts.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa, 

Many thanks for your information. could I ask you more questions please. as you have known the UK embassy has been closed in Iran and people from Iran should apply in Turkey, Dubai and Abu Dhabi. we have decided to submit our application in Turkey. 

1- is it necessary for me (British Citizen) to be there on the application submission date or not?? Or I can give her all my documents which we need to support our application??

2- Does she have to stay in Turkey while the application is under process or she can leave Turkey?

Usually recommended or there is no option (because you are without your passport), but you need to ask the visa partner. 

3- If she could leave there, then would they accept official copy (or normal copy!!) of her passport or not?? Because without passport she will not be able to leave Turkey!!

We wanted to go to the Dubai or Abu Dhabi to submit our application, but I called them 2 days ago and they said you must leave your passport here while UKBA process your application!!! but they were not sure and they said you should come here and ask our manager!!!

Best Regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A-UK said:


> Dear Joppa,
> 
> Many thanks for your information. could I ask you more questions please. as you have known the UK embassy has been closed in Iran and people from Iran should apply in Turkey, Dubai and Abu Dhabi. we have decided to submit our application in Turkey.
> 
> 1- is it necessary for me (British Citizen) to be there on the application submission date or not?? Or I can give her all my documents which we need to support our application??


No, just the applicant for biometrics and submitting supporting documents.



> 2- Does she have to stay in Turkey while the application is under process or she can leave Turkey?


It depends if you have to leave the passport with them.



> 3- If she could leave there, then would they accept official copy (or normal copy!!) of her passport or not?? Because without passport she will not be able to leave Turkey!!
> 
> We wanted to go to the Dubai or Abu Dhabi to submit our application, but I called them 2 days ago and they said you must leave your passport here while UKBA process your application!!! but they were not sure and they said you should come here and ask our manager!!!


As I said, the special arrangement for Iranians is specific to visa station so you need to find out. Usually people manning the phone have no idea what you are talking about, as it's a non-standard question. Try emailing instead.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Many thanks for your help. 

Best Regards,
A-UK


----------



## Scousespouse (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Joppa!

I've been reading lots on financial requirements and all the posts on forum are very informative. However, I did not happen to see anything about applying under Category D: Cash savings. 

I have studied Annex FM 1.7 of the Immigration rules, in chapter 7 paragraph 1.6. explains the formula based on which financial requirements should be calculated. I have applied my sum of money and it comes out that I lack 15k. 

Which also can be obtained, the only reason those money are in my father's account. 

So I am wondering could it be possible with accordance to paragraph 2.1. for me to still meet the requirements if my father gifts me his account as a wedding present and writes it under my name confirming it with the letter verified by a notary where he states that he does not expect any re-pay or refund of this sum of money from me in any form. 

Hope this makes sense. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My understanding is that the money has to be in your name for 6 months


----------



## Scousespouse (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for an answer Hertsfem, nevertheless from what is explained in Annex FM 1.7 I have grasped that the only reason they ask for such a length of time is to prove that money are not a loan or a borrowing. 

And again as it's listed in paragraph 2.1. "savings must be held in any legal source including a gift from a family member" 

There is a proof of money being in place for a long time. 

Regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But the money must still be in your account, or your partner's or jointly, for 6 months. This acts as further proof it's not a loan and you have full control over it. I am right and you are wrong.


----------



## Scousespouse (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol bit harsh.

I'm afraid you slightly misunderstood me. It is going to be shown that money are there for more than 6 months through the account history and moreover the account will be under my name legally. 

Thank you.


----------



## Scousespouse (Aug 22, 2013)

I also have a 2 years proof of the power of attorney with no limits which gives me the right to do whatever I like with the said account.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Powers of attorney don't help. Account has to be in your sole name or joint name with your partner. In joint account with your relative is no good, even with POA, and only half the balance will be available to you. Home Office is very strict about it, and if you apply with POA, you will fail.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

With due respect you asked for advise and got it so why are you now answering your own question?


----------



## Scousespouse (Aug 22, 2013)

I see. 

Makes sense. 

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello again, I am going to make a fresh application under cat B, as I've only been in my current job for three months. Do I have to show my income for the 12 months prior to this new job, or including, ie 15 months in total. As my job is basic + commission, how will this be assessed. 
This my my monthly income:
JUN 1053.05
JUN) 865.00 
JUL (BAPCHILD) 2801.67
AUG (BAPCHILD) 2161.67 1908.71
SEP (BAPCHILD) 866.67 792.23
OCT (BAPCHILD) UNPAID LEAVE
NOV (BAPCHILD) 400.00 573.40
DEC (BAPCHILD) 960.00 857.77
2013
JAN (BAPCHILD) 833.33 769.33
1300.00
FEB (BAPCHILD) 2603.33 1973.17
MAR (BAPCHILD) 2108.33 1636.21
APR (BAPCHILD) 3028.33 2286.01
MAY (BAPCHILD) 2466.46 1903.74
JUN (BAPCHLD) 1250.00 1250.00
JUN (BAPCHILD) 1788.46 1446.16
JUL (LOOKERS) 2600.00 1871.92
AUG (LOOKERS) 2700.00 1871.92


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do your own maths.
Add together all your gross pay received in the last 12 months, and if it comes to at least £18,600, you qualify that part of Cat B. Monthly fluctuations don't matter. Then you need to show you are currently in a job or jobs earning £18,600 plus.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again Joppa. With regards to the bank statements, do I have to send all the pages for 12 months, or specific pages showing wages paid in. The reason I ask is because I bank with natwest who say that it will take 4 weeks to order statements for 12 months. However, they will not certify/stamp the downloaded PDF statements.
The bank have said that the downloaded PDFs are accepted by the UKBA as they.n Firstly, is this true, and secondly, if it is, is this true of utilities bills? Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should send all bank statements for 12 months, to give a clear idea of money going in. You have no choice but to wait for original statements. Downloaded version without a stamp won't be accepted. Don't listen to what the bank says. UKBA is clear about its requirement. Basically any document you send in must be original, though with utilities it depends on what you want to use the bills in support of.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Joppa,
Thanks for all your previous help. I don't have my boarding passes for when I visited my wife in Morocco. Would the stamps in my passport be acceptable as proof that I have met, visited & stayed (with proof that we lived together)with my wife. 

Thank you


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you have the details of the bookings for each flight? An email or if through a travel agent could they resend? I booked nearly all my flights through one agent and they were able to post the receipts to me.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I have these details. Thanks for your reply OrganisedChaos


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

I just wanted to check a couple of things please. 
Firstly, I have been in my job for 4 months & my wages are £3300, £2700, £2600 & 1788. Am i correct in thinking that my estimated earnings for the year will be £31164- (ie £10388/4= 2597x12
Secondly, in the online application, it is asking if I have a 'home office reference number. I am not sure if this is the same as the reference number given on my first visa application refusal (Rabat *****). Thank you


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you paid by the hour or by how much you work rather than a standard salary? 

Ignore the reference number question if you don't have one.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

I am paid a basic salary of £15000, plus commission. The basic is paid monthly (£1250), but I have earnt an average of £2597 per month for the 4 months I have been at my job. I work in the motor trade and am paid commission on the number of cars I sell. Therefore this can vary month to month.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need to be in your job for 6 months before you can apply.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

I am applying under cat b. Does this mean I still have to have been in my job for six months? I have grossed over £21400 in the previous 12 months.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Following on from my previous question, I am a bit confused about which category I should apply. I thought that because I have been in my current job for 4 months, and I have earned over £21400 in the previous 12 months, & I have variable income (basic +commission) that I should apply under category b. Please advise.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

I was hoping to get some help with my previous question, as we are going to complete our online application tomorrow. Some doubt has been placed about the category we should be applying under...ie'' Following on from my previous question, I am a bit confused about which category I should apply. I thought that because I have been in my current job for 4 months, and I have earned over £21400 in the previous 12 months, & I have variable income (basic +commission) that I should apply under category b. Please advise.''

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

In future, it would be helpful if you gave all the necessary information in your initial question. If you have earned more than £18,600 in the last 12 months in 2 different jobs, you can apply under Category B with your last 12 pay slips and your last 12 bank statements.


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you very much..i feel much better. Thanks again


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,
With regards to accommodation, I have sent a house report & utilities billsm However, because the house I live in is my father's, I do not have a tenancy agreement. I have sent a letter from my father confirming this. Will this be acceptable, please?
Thank you


----------

